# Vodafone mobile broadband - do not throw out packaging !!



## ROSS (4 Dec 2009)

I recently decided to look into dumping my landline broadband package and try out Vodafone's mobile broadband to save €30 per month. Opted to try it out and if not happy would return within 7 days. 

1. Called into Vodafone store to sign up - told I would need photo id and proof of address - so went off home and returned with relevant documents. Then told same had to be dated within 3 months ! Jaysus why didn't you tell me in the first place ! I only want to try it out !!

2. Went to another vodafone store in a different nearby town and signed up straight away. Explained that I wanted to try it out and test the signal and would return if not happy. No problem I was told but still had to sign up in full including bank details for dd etc. Fine.

3. Tried it out, signal very poor so opted to return on day 5.
Called into place of purchase but forgot small plastic clip-on cover for usb stick. No problem, my fault - but doesn't suit to bring back here - can I bring back to another store tomorrow - no problem I was told.

4. Next day went along but sales person refused to accept it because I did not have all the packaging ! all was missing was the small clear plastic casing that the usb stick comes in. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat ???
Nobody told me that I had to bring all the packaging back !! Well you should have been I was bluntly informed ! I said it was damaged when opening and then went into the fire ! Sorry - no can do !! I was stunned !
So I now potentially faced a 12 month contract @ €20 per month for something I didn't want.

5. After immediately contacting Comreg and NCA I was advised to lodge a formal complaint with Vodafone and they could get involved if required.
So phoned Vodafone and explained situation. Thankfully got through to a human customer services rep who was sympathetic and possibly a little embarrased. She did say it was the policy but this should have been clearly explained in advance. As a compromise she agreed to me posting the stick (and 99% of the packaging) to her in HQ and that the contract would be scrapped with immediate effect. Thankyou very much !
All of the above took place within 1 hour - left me very late for work and feeling a tad hassled !
So be warned, keep all the packaging and remember - common sense is not that common !!


----------



## packard (4 Dec 2009)

In fairness, if you were only trying it out, so you should have kept all the packaging incase you had to return it.


----------



## Caveat (4 Dec 2009)

packard said:


> In fairness, if you were only trying it out, so you should have kept all the packaging incase you had to return it.


 
+1 

A bit rough on the OP alright but it makes sense.


----------



## pansyflower (5 Dec 2009)

> and then went into the fire


 
Off topic, but please dispose of plastic waste safely, not in the fire.


----------



## JoeB (3 Jan 2010)

Were you correctly informed of your contractual requirements before signing up?

Quote from COMREG document 'Comreg 03/129', available from their website.

In respect of new end-users, the normal law in relation to contracts apply, i.e. in order for terms and conditions to be valid they must be brought to the attention of the end-users *before any agreement is concluded.* This may be done, by giving a written contract to the person or by drawing their attention to where the written terms and condition can be found. These standard terms and conditions should be published in a manner which is sufficiently transparent and easily accessible to end users and a paper copy should be provided to any customer who requests it.

End Quote - (emphasis added)

So did you receive a written contract as you signed up? Or were you given an exact URL of where the contract could be found on the website, i.e  ww.vodafone-xxx.com/Contracts/Contract123 ?

My belief is that Vodafone neither provide a paper copy of the contract, nor do they tell you where it can be obtained... 

Incidentally if Vodafone claim that you were referred to their 'website' I'd argue that that is insufficient to allow you to download the correct contract.. exact URLs are required.

Cheers so,


----------



## jhegarty (3 Jan 2010)

JoeBallantin said:


> My belief is that Vodafone neither provide a paper copy of the contract, nor do they tell you where



I have always received and signed a copy of the contract when getting new phone/broadband from vodafone.


----------

